# Buying Points ( Gold / Plat members )



## RuralEngineer (Jan 1, 2015)

just did a pull 16-19 Jan, 2015 in FL.  only 2 resorts showed the discount at $0.09 per point.  any ideas why?

stephen


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 1, 2015)

maybe they're booked.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jan 11, 2015)

*28 day window*

having to do a MANUAL overide again.  window for silver worked for me when i was silver.  don't understand why i can't use the longer window now that i am GOLD.


----------



## eggfam (Jan 27, 2015)

*Still looking for points?*

Are you still looking to add to your points? I've got 3,000 you can have.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Feb 21, 2015)

*$ within 28 days*

yet again trying to pay for 4 days in FL @ $0.09 per pt within 28 day window.  Defaulted to $0.22 per point.  Wish I knew what is wrong with the system.


----------

